# Massey Ferguson stuck in reverse fix



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi

I made an short video about how to fix the stuck in reverse on the old Massey ferguson problem.
It doesn't fix it but it get's it out of reverse, could happen again but easy to get out when you know the trick.


----------

